# How to build a test stand?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone able to provide a thread, pic/drawings, advice on how to build a roller teast stand that would provide track power. I've seen pics...I think....of a commercial model some tiime back. But, I suppose like many have more time than $! Bill


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

What I did:

4 foot length of track, Bachman rollers to suit the subject loco and apply power. 

Nothing fancy and it works. 


gg


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

What I have _seen pictures of_ is a piece of metal for base, two wooden 'uprights' to hold some ball bearings at suitable distances to cradle the wheels. The ball bearings were attached to the wood via a s/m screw + flat washer.

I, for one, shake my head in awe at the prices asked for such a simple gizmo.

I'm thinking of using plain 'ol wood discs with a heat-hardened hole for the screw (and flat washer). The wood can be contoured on a lathe to match track rails, or possibly 'V' slots to catch the flanges. I mean, how many miles/lifetime will one put on one of these things? Of course, electrified brass wipers would have to be included, as desired.

I've also seen the kind that is essentially a flat platform with small bits of metal fixed around the edges. The loco's inner 'skid pan' I guess you'd call it, sits on these, which are appropriately spaced to keep the engine from vibrating around. With a piece of double-sided tape, I imagine that'd work fine, even w/o the little metal fingers. Obviously, the 'riser' would have to be of such a dimension to get the wheels off the ground. I bet a piece of 3/4" would do fine.


How do you heat harden a hole in wood, and why would you want to? Ask if interested.

Les


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Talk to Noel here on mylargescale,The Santa Fe & Butthead R.R. he actually demonstrated his two Friday nites ago on my train show that i host every Friday nite from 7-9pm mst on http://mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel. Its a setup using a lazy susan and a piece of track. Works really slick. Email him at [email protected] or his channel may have it in video on demand at http://www.mogulus.com/noelw Or we could ask him to do a repeat of his demo again this Friday nite if you would like to tune in and watch. I am sure he would be glad to help you out and demo it again. We are always looking for new things to do on the Friday Nite Train Show on my channel on Mogulus. You guy's have any suggestions get ahold of me and let me know or just stop b and visit us!







Noel's always doing somthing there and is a whiz at animations and differnt train related setups. The Regal


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill:

Here a photo of the test stand I built, I used the Accucraft roller sets, LLagas flex track and some scrap wood that I had. Works great for testing an engine and for setting up sound files in real time.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info and pic! I guess by the time you would buy bearings, the blocks are the cheapest, easiest way to go.
Les: I'd sure like to know why you'd harden holes in wood..........? I guess I'd soak in CA, or bush them with brass tube...........But, go ahead, make our day! Bill


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

maybe, i am just stupid, but... 
if one puts all weels on rollers, don't do the smaller weels sink in lower, than the bigger weels? leaving them at different heights? 
(not to mention, that in my opinion only the driven weels need rollers for testing...)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Korm,

Try # 2. Is this forum slow, or maybe I have a dead server somewhere between me and it? Anyone else having problems with 'hitting'?

I'd think any engine would want at least four points to rest its wheels on. In the case of a 4-4-0, probably one set of rollers and a block to let the front rest on.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Cap'nBill on 05/11/2009 7:44 AM
Thanks for the info and pic! I guess by the time you would buy bearings, the blocks are the cheapest, easiest way to go.
Les: I'd sure like to know why you'd harden holes in wood..........? I guess I'd soak in CA, or bush them with brass tube...........But, go ahead, make our day! Bill



Bill, this is the SECOND post that won't upload.

I quit. I was tired before I got here.

Les


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

wheels of different diameters are usually suspended differently allowing the suspension to take up the difference


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you, George.

I _tired-er _than I thought. Duh, me.

Les


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Aristo rollers. Set on a 5 ft piece of track set up in my shop bench. Enough rollers to handle a Mallet. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/11/2009 3:29 PM
I use the Aristo rollers. Set on a 5 ft piece of track set up in my shop bench. Enough rollers to handle a Mallet. Later RJD





BINGO !

Why complicate things. Bachman rollers are $40 CAD for a set of 4. This and a length of track says all. Apply the KISS theory. Besides, the loco looks better in a natural but elevated state !

gg


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

I built mine on Lazy Susan hardware, attached 2 straight sections of Bachmann indoor track, and attached a track power connector. It serves many purposes. When I use it for a test stand, I just plug in a power pack, lay rollers on the track and I'm good to go. To level out a tender, I just put it on a block of wood.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Why create a block to level out the tender when the extra rollers do the trick and create a more "natural" loco on the test stand? Is this a cost issue? 

gg


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Economics play no role. If I want to test the track connections on the tender, I put the loco on a block of wood and the tender on the rolloers. If I want a 'natural' view of the entire model, I just put both on the tracks and with the use of the Lazy Susan, I can get a 360 degree view.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the lazy susan concept

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a 3 ft and a 2 ft piece of track. If I want to test the tender for pickup just disconnect the track and every thing is still on rollers now I can test each component separately. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/15/2009 12:41 PM
I use a 3 ft and a 2 ft piece of track. If I want to test the tender for pickup just disconnect the track and every thing is still on rollers now I can test each component separately. Later RJD






Now that is smart ! 

Lazy susan rotation, jumpered track. Just need the engine pit ! 


gg


----------

